# Gangnam Style Mania: anche Obama e moglie al concerto di Psy



## admin (9 Dicembre 2012)

*Psy*, il rapper sudcoreano autore del successo mondiale *Gangnam Style*, è apprezzato anche dalle parti della Casa Bianca. Il rapper è atteso oggi a *Washington* per un *concerto natalizio* al quale parteciperanno anche il presidente degli Stati Uniti *Barack Obama e la moglie Michelle*. Psy nei giorni scorsi si è scusato con gli Usa per un canzone *anti americana* registrata nel 2004.


----------



## Brontolo (9 Dicembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Psy*, il rapper sudcoreano autore del successo mondiale *Gangnam Style*, è apprezzato anche dalle parti della Casa Bianca. Il rapper è atteso oggi a *Washington* per un *concerto natalizio* al quale parteciperanno anche il presidente degli Stati Uniti *Barack Obama e la moglie Michelle*. *Psy nei giorni scorsi si è scusato con gli Usa per un canzone anti americana registrata nel 2004*.



scritta dopo che un missionario coreano era stato ucciso in afghanistan da fuoco amico statunitense, mi pare


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Pensate come siamo ridotti ( e stavolta parlo a livello mondiale). Questo ha fatto successo grazie ad una pagliacciata di livelli cosmici.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Pensate come siamo ridotti ( e stavolta parlo a livello mondiale). Questo ha fatto successo grazie ad una pagliacciata di livelli cosmici.



È stato geniale, fare un successo del genere è un caso mai visto nella storia. Ha sfruttato la rete al massimo e la viralità della coreografia. Genio


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> È stato geniale, fare un successo del genere è un caso mai visto nella storia. Ha sfruttato la rete al massimo e la viralità della coreografia. Genio



Ah lui sicuramente


----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ah lui sicuramente



Preferisco di gran lunga lui che fa una canzone simpatica, con una coreografia volutamente demenziale che i vari Lady Gaga, Rihanna, One Direction, Bieber e compagnia cantante che lo fanno con l'intento di essere i nuovi mostri sacri della musica mondiale


----------



## Vinz (10 Dicembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Preferisco di gran lunga lui che fa una canzone simpatica, con una coreografia volutamente demenziale che i vari Lady Gaga, Rihanna, One Direction, Bieber e compagnia cantante che lo fanno con l'intento di essere i nuovi mostri sacri della musica mondiale



Esatto, meglio lui che che per quanto buffo e ridicolo, ha sfruttato la sua stramberia, che i vari Bieber, Gaga, ecc, che sono "artisti" creati a tavolino


----------

